# Is it going to snow?



## fordguy2018 (Dec 27, 2019)

I think that is the question for those of us in the Northeast in 2020-2021. 

Given the year 2020 has been, I suppose anything is possible.

Just for fun, how much snow (in inches) are we going to get? Will be interesting to look back in March/April 2021 and see how (in)accurate we will have been.

Enjoy!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i think we are going to be very light on snow fall in the NE USA


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

think winter of 78.


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jury is out. I live in CT. It can either go like it did last year and only get one 10-in snow storm then the rest of the time was cold but rainy. I just redid all the bearings and pulleys and belts on my Ariens Platinum 30", but I never used it last year. I have a 42-in snowblower attachment on my John Deere tractor and I redid all the bearings belts and pulleys on that and used it that one storm. I think this year I will put the plow on instead for the tractor and use the Ariens.

I have heard that if we have a very active hurricane season that it takes all the atmospheric heat and throws it out to space and causes us to have a colder winter. It sounds like an old wife's tale but knowing how my luck is if I did not do all the maintenance work on my machines we would be buried in snow by now. Better to be prepared for anything as this year has been a raging dumpster fire !























Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

I’m in the Hudson Valley and I’m guessing we get hit with a couple of good Nor’easter this year and a few smalls, 4“-6” storms.But then again I bought a new to me Toro 826 oae so probably no snow this year.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

captchas said:


> i think we are going to be very light on snow fall in the NE USA


"in the NE USA". Yes, sure. Not in New Jersey, where you live.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

going by the woolly bears folklore around here, it MAY be a very mild winter, they have been almost totally brown very little black 


Woolly Bear Caterpillar - Winter Predictor Or Not?


.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Don't know why . . . haven't seen any woolly bears at all this Fall. Actually, the past two years.
In the past. .. they were all over crossing country roads.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Okay, I see what you meant by NE USA (Northeastern USA). I thought you meant Nebraska USA.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

dman2 said:


> Okay, I see what you meant by NE USA (Northeastern USA). I thought you meant Nebraska USA.


hope not to see what you can get as i have been stranded on the side of I 80 heading up the grades into WY a few times to many when i was driving big rigs drifts right to the overpass bottoms up and over the roadside signs. knowing we have a few others who are retired over the road drivers they sure know what i mean .


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, with the past years and lack of snow, I'm definitely not holding my breath for much action. The weather guy says he thinks December is going to be warmer than normal for my region


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Second week of February a blizzard will hit the NE.  
Give or take a week.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Last big storm in Central NJ was 4 years ago, and it was the kind of storm where you have to go inside and take a break for a couple of hours and then attack it, stage 2. I love the multi-stagers.

There's been only one or two barely blow-able snowfalls since.

We are due!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I predict CT and North snow, this Friday/Saturday coming up.
Some will be happy. 
Rain down here.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> I predict CT and North snow, this Friday/Saturday coming up.


It's pretty much guaranteed if my wife doesn't finish raking her leaf pile onto the tarp so I can drag it out back. It was two feet deep and 15 feet in diameter when I saw it this morning... And right in the middle of the driveway.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

tabora said:


> It's pretty much guaranteed if my wife doesn't finish raking her leaf pile onto the tarp so I can drag it out back. It was two feet deep and 15 feet in diameter when I saw it this morning... And right in the middle of the driveway.


Yep, you will surly get to play in some snow up there. You might get hammered! 😁
I won't.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

tdipaul said:


> Last big storm in Central NJ was 4 years ago, and it was the kind of storm where you have to go inside and take a break for a couple of hours and then attack it, stage 2. I love the multi-stagers.
> 
> There's been only one or two barely blow-able snowfalls since.
> 
> We are due!


were you due for that 2 point 1 earth quake today at about 0630 am? seems the old ramapo has been active this year 








Small earthquake felt in parts of N.J. and Pennsylvania


Quake was reported Thursday morning and was a 2.1 magnitude, according to the U.S. Geological Survey.




www.nj.com





reports are possible light coating for NW corner of jersey friday night to sat am.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Could be a interesting storm, looks like turning to snow up here.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Pete826 said:


> Could be a interesting storm, looks like turning to snow up here.


Up where? That could be a lot of places?
Add it to your profile and it will show by your name.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ok will do thanks for info.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

By the end of November, we had had a 2 inch and 2 4 inch snowfalls. I am in the middle of British Columbia, and this year is the first year we have had this much snow so early in many many years.
The weather people are saying that for my part of Canada, we will have more snow and a colder "winter", which according to their statement runs from Dec 21 until March.
That being said, looks like snow may even land on some parts of Vancouver Island and the Lower Mainland. 
Now, in answer to the question is it going to snow..YES.
Ask how much..I'll let you know in March of 2021, but I for now, I have transitioned from repairing lawn mowers (long/damp/wet summer) to snow blowers. Averaging 6 or 7 a week right now.. So good for business, and it keeps me off the streets and occupied!
However, in all honesty I will admit that my real desire for a good snow fall is that I was gifted an Ariens 921 Deluxe 30 Platinum by a customer (older gentleman who sold his house) last week, and am looking upgrading from my older Craftsman II.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Pete826 said:


> Ok will do thanks for info.


That is better. 
Poughkeepsie?
You are now up there from me.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Pete826 said:


> I’m in the Hudson Valley and I’m guessing we get hit with a couple of good Nor’easter this year and a few smalls, 4“-6” storms.But then again I bought a new to me Toro 826 oae so probably no snow this year.


your not that far from me about a hour and half away by car but about the same altitude , a nor easter like what's coming could be a dump or a nothing like we've been getting since i got my 928ohxe 3 years ago


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

captchas said:


> your not that far from me about a hour and half away by car but about the same altitude , a nor easter like what's coming could be a dump or a nothing like we've been getting since i got my 928ohxe 3 years ago


Your an hour and a half from there? From North Jersey?
30 MPH? 
I could make it up there from x 10 on the Jersey pike in about a little over an hour. (with no traffic with 18 wheels, loaded)
Exit 17 off the Thruway?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

from far norwest nj yes 30 mph loe infested roads , till you get to Goshen NY than 50. till you get on I 84 east over to 9w and up he's really noreast of me. about 70 miles


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

captchas said:


> from far norwest nj yes 30 mph loe infested roads , till you get to Goshen NY than 50. till you get on I 84 east over to 9w and up he's really noreast of me. about 70 miles


OK, Northwest, I thought you were more up by Mahwah.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Looks like blizzard tracking further east now, like you said could be nothing for us the way it’s tracking....but you never know.


https://www.accuweather.com/en/winter-weather/noreaster-to-unleash-1st-blizzard-of-season-in-new-england/860951


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i'm watching the front come at us, big dark gray cloud line almost straight across, crazy since it's 50 F right now but dropping fast,


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, 60F an hour or two ago. Predictions for total accumulations seem to be all over the map. The Weather Channel shifted into hyperdrive!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

uberT said:


> Yeah, 60F an hour or two ago. Predictions for total accumulations seem to be all over the map. The Weather Channel shifted into hyperdrive!


I have not trusted or relied on the weather forecasts since the Blizzard of 1978.
Hurricane Sandy, they all had the storm going east towards England, one predicted Sandy hitting the east coast.
Which it did, all the big weather stations laughed at that one prediction.
They didn't laugh after it turned west.
It turned out that the one prediction came from a teenaged weather geek. 
He had a weather station set up at his house with all kinds of gadgets to monitor storms. All kinds of things out on the deck and roof, 3 computers too, he was into it.

I go by if they say a little you get a lot.
If they say a lot you get a little or none at all
And now they cover all bases with a, you could get a little, or you could get a lot. All depends on which way the storm goes. 
You would think with all the technology they have, they should know a lot sooner then they do now. 

I do my own predicting by looking at the radars.
I don't really care now that I don't have to go skiing with an 18 wheeler.
LET IT SNOW.......LET IT SNOW.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> I have not trusted or relied on the weather forecasts since the Blizzard of 1978.
> 
> You would think with all the technology they have, they should know a lot sooner then they do now.
> 
> I do my own predicting by looking at the radars.


I've pretty much lost faith in the weather channel. Lose the videos and the targeted advertisement. Just give us the raw weather. I don't need to see Panda cams and videos about the monolith in Utah.
Found out that weather channel app has so much tracking of your web browser activity that I got rid of it altogether. I don't need targeted advertisements and just want pure weather info. Don't they get their info from goverment funded weather?

I feel like true meteorologist are a dying breed.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Another dud.
Just a trace.


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh yes!! Some parts of CT got 10" of wet snow, other places like me got a coating on the grass only. What a bust. We needed the cold air, the storm energy was there just not the cold. The next one im sure will be a sizable one.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Here we sit praying for snow. 
Something wrong with us?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Personally, give me one light puffy 18" snowfall, and that would be enough for me. Or, none at all !


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

only snow around here is coming from snow guns at the 2 ski areas as they try to get open for the 15th


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

You pick the date.....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

4getgto said:


> You pick the date.....


Today, but not enough to blow...


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

thinking about making a home made snow gun again just to get some abeyance.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Don’t worry it will be here soon. Keep your tanks full.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Dribs and drabs in Anchorage AK so far. Annoying. I like 18 inch dumps. But at least we have snow on the ground and nice bright even in the all too much dark this time of year.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

RC20 said:


> Dribs and drabs in Anchorage AK so far. Annoying. I like 18 inch dumps. But at least we have snow on the ground and nice bright even in the all too much dark this time of year.


They were to be in states that never had them before in the East. But,
*Hopes dwindle for Northern Lights over parts of the US tonight*
Skywatchers had planned to ooh and aah at the Aurora Borealis, aka "space weather," but the forecast isn't looking good anymore.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

looking at a maybe snow wed into thursday next week for 3 to 5, it would be nice to have some on the ground to help cheer up the holidays if it could hang around that long .since we have all been locked down for over 8 months now.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Wednesday's forecast for central NJ woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

crazy how mother nature divides up nj, for the NW part the reports are now saying not that i trust them due to the elevation issue it can be 10 degs colder in difference between the valley and mountain top. 
*Mon 14 | Day*
36°
49%
NNW 5 mph
Snow showers. High 36F. Winds light and variable. Chance of snow 50%. 1 to 3 inches of snow expected.
*Wed 16 | Day*
24°
72%
NE 8 mph
Watching a potential winter storm. Cloudy with snow developing during the afternoon. High 24F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 70%. Snow accumulating 1 to 3 inches.

*Wed 16 | Night*
18°
78%
NE 10 mph
Watching a potential winter storm. Snow likely. Low 18F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 80%. 8 to 12 inches of snow expected.

*Thu 17 | Day*
26°
44%
N 8 mph
Snow showers early. Peeks of sunshine later. High 26F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 40%. 1 to 3 inches of snow expected.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

My sister in Iowa sent me this pic this morning. 5" plus 5" more today.
#jealous


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Zavie said:


> View attachment 171422
> 
> My sister in Iowa sent me this pic this morning. 5" plus 5" more today.
> #jealous


How do you like your Toro, which machine do you go to the most.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like Wed into Thur for us here in CT .... I'll be doing 2 of my neighbors as well, one with Covid, and the other with hand surgery.

At least Ill get to use 3 of my blowers ...


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

oneacer said:


> Looks like Wed into Thur for us here in CT .... I'll be doing 2 of my neighbors as well, one with Covid, and the other with hand surgery.
> 
> At least Ill get to use 3 of my blowers ...


Great to know another CT native!

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Newington here ....


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Pete826 said:


> How do you like your Toro, which machine do you go to the most.


The 826 OHAE is new but I'm sure it will work great. I usually pull the 721 out most times. I'm on the end of a cul de sac so the 2 stage machines get a workout, especially helping the neighbors. The Ariens Pro comes out for the lake effect snowmageddon's we can get time to time.
The Simplicity is over at my inlaws for me to use. Father in law is 85 so he won't touch it but does use his Toro single stage.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

oneacer said:


> Newington here ....


Does the name Jeff Wright ring a bell for you?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

No ??? Outside of being a mayor 10 years ago....


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

We got just an inch or two. Kind of wet and will melt by tomorrow so took a backyard picture.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

starting to worry a bit, the reports started at 1 to 3, jumped to 5 to 8, to 10 to 13 now up to 17 on wed plus 2 more thursday ,
with that much it would be nice if the air temp stayed cold to give us a white Christmas to help take our minds off 9 months of covid lock down


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Don’t worry we are Gonna get hit. Get some corn for poping. Top off your tanks going to be a good one weds-thurs. Enjoy it.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm in the midwest. No snow in sight for the next 1-2 weeks, at least not the ones that will stay on the ground so I can snowblow. Really looking forward to a white Christmas. I don't like global warming and all this rain we've been getting. I haven't hauled my single stage snowblower out of the basement into the garage yet.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

all i'm reading is saying that it looks like a white Christmas for many areas of the north east, 
monday 14th 2 inches, wed to thur maybe up to 18 total sat ?? sun the 20th 4 inches 22nd ??


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

was just watching wcbs tv news, they showed a map of how they are predicting the coming storm, OMG sussex county nj they listed sparta saying up to 26 inches. i sure wish them wrong this time 

mentally i'm ready, eltoro runs, back up down my street has a new polly blade on his jeeps plow, just going to get my propane supplier to top of the 500 gallon tank incase to power goes out for days since it's at 40% right now


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

My company is based in sussex county too. Sparta Township to be exact. Looks like the home office if going to get burried. Here in CT both models are saying 15-18". Possibly more in the hills. We got ourselves a storm now! No traveling here!

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Our predicted accumulations are all over the map. I was getting excited about this one, but there are hints it might not be much at all in my area


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Still looks like CT is in for a whooping .... Ill be out all day Thursday, as I have 3 double driveways to do .....

Already have my blowers ready, and all my cold weather gear is waiting ....


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I think we are going to be on the northern edge. You guys in CT and northern NJ should hit the jackpot.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

it's crazy one computer is saying a foot the euro model 26 plus 
no matter what seems everyone in here is ready to play and work


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Time will tell but it sure looks like a possibility of a couple feet of snow.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

Guess it's time to pull the Ariens out of the garage, though Boston weather people are noncommittal on snowfall predictions.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> though Boston weather people are noncommittal on snowfall predictions.


In southern Maine, the prediction goes from "nothing to barely something". Wait and see as always.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

still seeing 18 to as much as 26 from noa and the euro model for Nw Nj looks like elevations will play heavy in the totals for the north east states


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

uberT said:


> Our predicted accumulations are all over the map. I was getting excited about this one, but there are hints it might not be much at all in my area


Why is there no mention of your location? How are people to know where you are referring too?


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

I guess these news outlets dont want to have egg in their face when it finnally comes around, predicts 2" but gets 2' of snow. That be a pretty hard "Spinal Tap" moment to live down.



Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

uber t is outside of Boston, as is posted in his sig.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Local news stations have started predicting what they believe we will get here in MA. I'm just south west of Boston so i'm in the 8-12" area. This could change...let's how it goes. Maybe i'll finally get to test my re-powered machine with a good foot of snow on the ground!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

tdipaul said:


> Why is there no mention of your location? How are people to know where you are referring too?


Yeah, that's a "feature" of the new forum, I just learned. Sorry. You have to hover over the American flag to view someone's location assuming they've entered it, Paul. Didn't realize it had disappeared until today.

Maybe someone knows a work-around to make visible our members' locations?


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I put it in my signature.



uberT said:


> Maybe someone knows a work-around to make visible our members' locations?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

wcbs tv ny is in my town right now reporting from a mobile lab by the ski area down side one says this another that, this computer one amount another more personally i'm trusting the more accurate eruo model 
reporting wise only thing making sense is they say elevation will play in big time,


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> I put it in my signature.


I did the same this morning but I must have missed saving it. Trying again ...


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

OK, just a heads up: it looks like the signature display is now limited to just two lines unless you click on the little down arrow symbol (to the right) to expand the view to additional lines.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I wonder what silly name they will give this storm?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Gail is the given name


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

New York Weather: Powerful Storm Coming Our Way check out toward the end with the euro model report up to 26 inches
they are also now saying starting around 2100 hours wed night


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Added location to my sig as well


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

looks like your also in the zone Paul

as of 318 AM EST Tue Dec 15 2020 from National Weather Service


WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 10 AM WEDNESDAY TO 10 AM
EST THURSDAY...

* WHAT...Heavy snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 20 to
24 inches. Winds gusting as high as 35 mph.

* WHERE...Portions of northern New Jersey and east central and
northeast Pennsylvania.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like the end of the storm it will rain around me.
That sucks.
Get to it before the rain?
I would be out there at 2am in the morning!
I hope it stays all snow down here.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@uberT,

Just hold your cursor over the avatar, and if they registered with there location, it will show it there.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Cool, it also works if you hover over the flag icon.

oneacer, this looks like it's gonna be the "big one" !! that we've all been waiting for


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Brought my blowers to the front of my shop garage, ... I'll also be doing 2 of my neighbors, one with hand surgery and the other with covid , mine and theirs are all long double driveways ... I'll have to give each blower some time in the cleanup, ..


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I sold four of the 8 I had this past summer, as shown below, ..... I am glad that there are 4 more people ready for this onslaught.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Looks like the end of the storm it will rain around me.
> That sucks.
> Get to it before the rain?
> I would be out there at 2am in the morning!
> I hope it stays all snow down here.


What's worse is the rain, latter wet snow.. . and then sub freezing 15F to 22F temps within 12 to 24 hours.
I got the driveway/walks cleared and then the plow came thru and left the EOD at night. Not a lot, but hate the frozen crusty bumps there. Not to mention the frozen rain gutters on the house.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Here it is:


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Captchas, what’s the plan of attack, after first 10” take a swipe then come back for the additional 14 in needed, or wait until everything is done and do one pass...


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

captchas said:


> looks like your also in the zone Paul
> 
> as of 318 AM EST Tue Dec 15 2020 from National Weather Service
> 
> ...


WOW we are going to get hammered. This is exciting I gotta say!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

hammered fails to cover what they are now talking about i'm in that purple extreme zone we have 3 jeeps, 4 f450's 2 large cat loaders plus 2 OO's with tandem dumps on stand by to plow the 20 miles of road inthis HOA Winter Storm Gail to Blast Northeast With Heavy Snow, Potentially Including New York City, Boston, Philadelphia | The Weather Channel - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Over 60 million people are under a winter storm watch as heavy snow takes aim at the East Coast | CNN


Over 60 million Americans are under a winter storm watch as a powerful nor'easter takes aim at the East Coast.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks like you folks are in for a real old fashioned blow. Very jealous, I get excited like a little kid before a big storm. 

Hope everyone has their machines ready to go and a supply of vittles stocked up, gas for the blowers and generators if needed. Stay safe and if able, help out your deserving neighbours, especially the elderly with the snow clearing.

As this storm has been forecast for 4 or 5 days, it should not take anyone by surprise. There really should be no excuse for not being prepared, but I'm sure there will be an increase of activity on this site after the storm with machines not starting because of old gas, breaking old belts, seized parts etc.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Ziggy,

You can bet on it ....


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Pete826 said:


> Captchas, what’s the plan of attack, after first 10” take a swipe then come back for the additional 14 in needed, or wait until everything is done and do one pass...


i think we all will be taking it in stages as needed, maybe 6 inches clear another 6 clear repeat till it stops


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

They put me in the extreme now, yeeeee ha giddie up go.
Started the blowers and ran a little.
Polished my boots with a coat of mink wax.
Strategically parked my pickup truck and my car, ready for snow.
Cleared my yard of tree limbs and a thousand pine cones. I hate shooting those out.
I not only do my driveway and sidewalks but I make a trail around the house real quick.
In my rear corner is my new furnaces exhaust pipe. Comes out of the basement about 16" off the ground.
I bought a high efficiency furnace and I don't use the chimney anymore for the furnace.
They told me not to worry about snow, but if the exhaust pipe gets blocked it will turn off the furnace.
It gets exhausted thru a Pvc pipe and the exhaust air is not that hot with this new furnace. I don't think it will even melt the snow.
Had a big new central air unit put in too.  but it took many, many, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ !

So I blow the snow all around the house and to the back shed and fence gate.
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i have 2 great Pyrenees dogs so making a doggie DODO path around the yard is a most plus a path to the propane tank tool shed and garage ,i ordered a tank top as a just incase the power goes out and the Gennie runs for a few days


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A path should always be made around a house, god forbid of an emergency like a fire, the firefighters, etc will need access .....or gas or electric personnel, etc .... good habit to get into.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Yea I go around house also. Have 2 neighbors driveways I do also. So will be busy day for the power max


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

It seems like the weather folks are coming to an agreement on a 12" - 15" snowfall for much of MA back down towards Hartford. Far less for coastal of MA and Cape Cod. Sounds like the snow will be nice 'n' dry for many of us. Cold days ahead!


----------



## DreamerDeceiver (Dec 13, 2020)

I hope its like last season. 
2 storms totalling 13" *
Seeing that we already had 2 snowfalls so far this season totalling 4.5" . Hopefully this dumping totals 8.5" and we tie last years record.
I feel the snow seasons run a 3 season cycle and then taper for 1-2 seasons. Not a science, but a observant guess. So a mild winter with an average temp of 41 ,with random rain would be just fine with me.(praying) Plus ,we're caught up with the drought, so hopefully mother nature got all her precipitation out of her system this fall. I dont want a long slow winter, Covid 2020 was long enough.
I should bust out the ole skidoo , or plow , and use it as a snow scarecrow.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

DreamerDeceiver said:


> I hope its like last season.
> 2 storms totalling 13" *
> Seeing that we already had 2 snowfalls so far this season totalling 4.5" . Hopefully this dumping totals 8.5" and we tie last years record.
> I feel the snow seasons run a 3 season cycle and then taper for 1-2 seasons. Not a science, but a obsevant guess. So a mild winter with an average temp of 41 ,with random rain would be just fine with me.(praying) Plus ,we're caught up with the drought, so hopefully mother nature got all her precipitation out of her system this fall. I dont want a long slow winter, Covid 2020 was long enough.
> ...


HUSH your mouth with the word RAIN.  I want snow, all snow, with no rain.
Drought? A lot of snow in the mountains help with a drought.
Though where your at in the mini, there are not many mountains.
A long cold winter might freeze the virus out?
Got vaccine now anyway, we are good now. Uhh huh. 
Though they say it is only good for 6 months.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> HUSH your mouth with the word RAIN.  I want snow, all snow, with no rain.
> Drought? A lot of snow in the mountains help with a drought.
> Though where your at in the mini, there are not many mountains.
> A long cold winter might freeze the virus out?
> ...


I heard vaccine good for one year


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I heard they don't know how long the covid vaccine is good for ... ???

10 to 18 inches set for CT ... its the freakin freezing wind that I hate, not the snow ...


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

looking at the reports there's a long section up north eastern PA and Nw nj in the mountain areas that MIGHT see 2 feet or more, 
all the machines are ready for action. I don't know about this worn out old body thou as my back and bad knees are saying there's bad storm coming


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

One good thing, its supposed to be light and fluffy....

One bad thing, its supposed to be windy, and that means blowing in your face and back on your clean driveway and big drifts....

LOL ... always something..... I'll still take the light over the wet crap ....


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Noice!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

closer it gets the more it looks like CN and western mass are going to get a lot also. 
nj's governor has issued a state office close down at 1300 and state wide close down at 1400 . nw nj showing more of the 18 to 24 inch with possible higher numbers in the mountains at higher eleivations, starting to see a few flakes now and than now. at just about 1300


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just pulled out all my gear, the nice high yellow rubber construction boots, the type that go over the my work boots, I used them all my life outside, they keep my feet warm and dry ... rubber always worked as a great insulator for me. My wrist warmers, cut from old socks and around my thumb, my cotton gloves inside my thermal waterproof mittens, my helmet liner, my scarf, layers of clothing, starting with insulated under armor, all topped with waterproof rain gear ... When i go out, I am dressed to the 9's, as I am not coming back in till I am done with all 3 double driveways ... Oh yeah, have a hardy breakfast as well, because its going to be a late dinner ... 

btw, a little helpful hint, when putting your work boots into those fabric lined tall rubber construction boots, first put your work boot inside a plastic bag, like a Walmart bag or such. Work boots will now slide right in and come back out real easy.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks like we're in for a good 12-18" South West of Boston. Dusted off the re-powered 420cc Troy-bilt. Ready to go!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@PB,

Don't get that floor dirty ... 

Nice unit


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oneacer said:


> Just pulled out all my gear, the nice high yellow rubber construction boots, the type that go over the my work boots, I used them all my life outside, they keep my feet warm and dry ... rubber always worked as a great insulator for me. My wrist warmers, cut from old socks and around my thumb, my cotton gloves inside my thermal waterproof mittens, my helmet liner, my scarf, layers of clothing, starting with insulated under armor, all topped with waterproof rain gear ... When i go out, I am dressed to the 9's, as I am not coming back in till I am done with all 3 double driveways ... Oh yeah, have a hardy breakfast as well, because its going to be a late dinner ...
> 
> btw, a little helpful hint, when putting your work boots into those fabric lined tall rubber construction boots, first put your work boot inside a plastic bag, like a Walmart bag or such. Work boots will now slide right in and come back out real easy.


That is a good ideal for old socks recycling.
I just found 2 that have holes, I use them for rags and other things.
Rap around your thumb?
Even though it is only 30* here now it is cold outside! Unless it is just age. 
Just went out and put my frost guards on the windshields.
Any min now it will start, though if you look at the radar I am getting snow.
But there isn't any, not even a flake. 
And on the 16th day he said let there be snow..............and there was snow.

I love it since I don't roll down the roads anymore.
If I was working today, they would have sent me half way into Pa on rt 80. It is a nice stop you back in and take a nap, they did all.
The only way I got the run is when it was supposed to snow, Pa is going to get hammered up the in the Pocono's.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, cut the sock at an angle, then notch it for your thumb ... then when you put your glove or mittens on, your wrist stays nice and warm .. that is always a freaking cold spot with my long arms, lol ....

Yeah, many years ago I made that rt 80 trek many times into PA from Jersey. I drove all my life, and retired from Amtrak now ... I hated driving in the snow the older you get with those trucks, especially the fuel truck ... I used to drive there buses as well up and down the north eastern corridor.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Reminds me of a Mary Poppins movie where the kids use what you do for gloves.

6500/7000/8500 gallon tankers here. Hazmat's.
As long as it was only me on then road, I used to love rolling on the snow. 
Nice and quiet rolling down the road, challenging.
That kept me awake.

Now a day it is pandemonium EVERYWHERE! 
And they tell you to leave the roads too. Nothing moves in an inch of snow, everywhere!
Don't matter what state, on the East coast.
100 plus chain accidents.......all over the states, I guess everyone has seen the results of those on the news?

Just started to snow now, I saw a flake, they were 2/3 hours wrong on the timing.
I wonder what else will change.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

dirty floors, not in this shop .


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Reminds me of a Mary Poppins movie where the kids use what you do for gloves.
> 
> 6500/7000/8500 gallon tankers here. Hazmat's.
> As long as it was only me on then road, I used to love rolling on the snow.
> ...


just starting here also saw a few flakes earlier but thought it was blow around from the snow guns at the ski area 1/4 mile away. still in the pink zone for 18 to 24 here due to the mountain elevation


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Now a day it is pandemonium EVERYWHERE!


"out of abundance of caution" was the reason the school district gave for giving kids a Snow days off when a forecasted snow storm was coming. Many times, it was less than 8 inches. I'm blaming the weather channel for overhyping storms and schools overreacting.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

aa335 said:


> "out of abundance of caution" was the reason the school district gave for giving kids a Snow days off when a forecasted snow storm was coming. Many times, it was less than 8 inches. I'm blaming the weather channel for overhyping storms and schools overreacting.


Yeah, I had to walk a 3/4 of a mile to school in a blizzard. 3 foot of snow.  
Small town, it had no busses.
I don't remember if we even, ever had a snow day off.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Looks like 16-24 for me.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Yeah, I had to walk a 3/4 of a mile to school in a blizzard. 3 foot of snow.
> Small town, it had no busses.
> I don't remember if we even, ever had a snow day off.


I guess that makes sense. I don't recall any busses driving through 3 foot of snow.

Of course you had snow days off. It was Saturdays, Sundays, Xmas Eve through New Year's Day. 

I know what you mean. Back in the day...we layer up in "abundance", put on our boots, hats, scrarfs, and mittens. We didn't have smartphones to distract us from exercising "caution". We knew that wearing skinny jeans in the winter is not a very smart.

Wind + wet = very very cold.
Tight fitting clothes + wind + wet = very very, stupidly cold.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Snowing as I type this. So far at least 16 inches. Cleared the first 12 inches around 11 pm NJ time. At least another 4 inches so far. Though now it seems to be sleet. The 18 y/o Toro 824 ran like a champ.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Got up an hour ago to let the dogs out. The Yellow Lab took a flying leap out the door and was up to his jowls in snow. The Bernese Mountain went out and did her business and came right back in. She loves snow so it must be brutal out there. We are north of the projected 16"-24" for that Catskills and already have that on the ground.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Pete826 said:


> View attachment 171694


right on the bottom zones lines here, with 14 on the deck looking at the yard stick, reports were for 18 to 24 here, with the long range radar showing it over about 0900 est and rate still coming down maybe 18 total


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

my two great pyrenes went out did what they needed to do and RAN back to the door to get back in


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Just got in from running the blower for a couple of hours. The honest to goodness yardstick says 28".


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

found we really had 18 down and still falling, my 928 toro powermax never slowed down even at the eod pile, 
the dogs well after they had a dodo path blown out did better, pyrenes are not small dogs they are big like deezlfans these two never before had deep snow to thier private parts and sure didn't like it .mountain/herd dogs not liking snow is funny.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

deezlfan, it appears from your signature you have quite an arsenal of machines to choose from. Which machine or machines did you choose to tackle the white stuff this morning?
Looks like a white Christmas for many in the North East.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Today was the Toro 3521 with a 4hp Tecumseh swap and extended chute. Then went down to the shed and got out the 10/32 Craftsman II on tires and chains. Wanted to try the new chute I had fabbed for the Ariens but it was buried in the front of the shed and the snow was too deep to wrestle things around in the dark. 

Got my upper drive done and took a few swipes on the lower. Town plow showed up and pushed a huge pile of snow in front of one of my cars on the lawn. Then he backed into the ditch and got stuck. Town sent a second plow to rescue him and that plow driver pushed through the snow in front of my car and pushed my car 6 ft to the right. Can't see what damage is done yet as the car is now sitting sideways from it's original position on top of the snow bank.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

First off, I pull all my blowers this time of year to the front of my shop garage, so they all get their turn ..  I'll be using probably each one today, as I'll be doing 3 double drives today.

Second, I would make sure you have the town eat the bill for any damage, as well as any repairs thrown in that might have been scheduled (wink).


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, guess its time to put on my gear, and get out there .... right after I have a quick breakfast.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Second, I would make sure you have the town eat the bill for any damage,


Read this article and I think you'll find I'm probably screwed. 

Snowplow Drivers Exempt


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

I have some more modern snowblowers at my disposal for today's snowstorm but elected to run an old Ariens 10M6 Sno-Thro. I've been using the 10000 series Ariens for about 50 years. The snow here on the south shore of Massachusetts is the heavy wet variety but spraying the Sno-Thro discharge chute with silicone lubricant keeps it cleared. 

An endearing feature of an old 10000 series Sno-Thro is the absence of any operator-presence controls ("dead-man lever"). When the wind direction blows the discharged snow directly back in my face, I can simply turn around and walk backwards! The Sno-Throw doesn't care if I'm present or not. It just keeps advancing! There are no small children, animals or anyone else out in the driveway.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

badbmwbrad said:


> The snow here on the south shore of Massachusetts is the heavy wet variety but spraying the Sno-Thro discharge chute with silicone lubricant keeps it cleared.


Where are you, Brad? I’m in Hanover. We only have ~8”, but it is as you said, heavy and wet. It wasn’t a pleasant snow blowing experience for me today.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

deezlfan said:


> Got up an hour ago to let the dogs out.


Had to make an open area for Riley... It would have been over her head.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Beautiful pup, full of the dickens?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ziggy65 said:


> Beautiful pup, full of the dickens?


Oh, yes, Riley is the Waterdog of the North, trained by a black lab...








Leaping Riley.mp4


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com




She's not so fond of the snow, though, or her galoshes:








Riley's Galoshes.mp4


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com




She just finished recovering from Lyme disease. Ouch.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Galoshes video was a hoot!
Wouldn't even attempt to put any boots on our miss Maggie, but she loved her halloween costume --not


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

This is the Berner finishing off the evil Sabercat I was working on a while ago.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm in Kingston. I think we got about 10" in all. It had the consistency of cement and I had to clear the driveway in the morning and again in the afternoon.



CTHuskyinMA said:


> Where are you, Brad? I’m in Hanover. We only have ~8”, but it is as you said, heavy and wet. It wasn’t a pleasant snow blowing experience for me today.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

Ah, we're practically neighbors.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

It's the week before Christmas in Michigan and we haven't had more than a dusting in November.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm in southern Quebec and it will be the first time I didn't have to use the snowblower even once before Christmas. We had a couple snowless Christmases before, but we usually got 2 or 3 decent snowfalls in November/December which required blowing the driveway before melting down a few days later.

This year, in my area we haven't lost sight of the grass even once. We had about an inch which quickly melted down. The machine was ready in late October and hasn't seen any action since. :\ Some other areas an hour or two away are much luckier snow-wise.


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi fellow "south quebecer", à peu près la même chose ici, quoi que la première neige au mois de novembre que l'on a reçu m'a permis de sortir ma 1 phase pour nettoyer le parking, ça lui a donné un peu d'exercice lol...


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Finally . .. . will be getting the first meaningful snow fall this evening and over night.

At least 8" predicted. 

It'll be nice while it lasts. By mid next week showing 40F and rain . . . 2020. . . weird year and weird winter. At least here anyway.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Give us a report on the new toy, JayTee.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Northern Illinois here about to get the first real significant snow 4-7 inches, followed by ice/sleet/rain. Not ideal, but I'll take it.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

> *Polar vortex splitting, stretch of 'active' weather may result*











Polar vortex splitting, stretch of 'active' weather may result


The polar vortex is splitting and could create 'active' weather pattern for the eastern U.S.




www.wcvb.com


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Looks like 5-9" on Fri. here in MN. Woo Hoo more testing time. Just got the kids bigger blower over to him last night. That Yardman 5hp engine is anemic so after this winter we are going to re-power it with a Predator 6.5 after he watched some of the videos with blowers that use the HF engine, he was impressed.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

In PA. Got my new HSS about 16 months ago. Only used it about 5 hours. Still waiting for a good Noreaster to come our way.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

nw nj, in dec. we had a 14 inch fall before xmas that was gone by, a dusting after it's cold yet every time a storm comes the air temp is to high for snow, weather report for us again is rain friday 01/15


----------



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

We have flurries this morning, but sadly it will be 45 today! It seems like PA got more snow back in my youth! It’s too cold to bust out the bike, but no snow to bust out the blower. To the gun range it is!


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

The last time the Toledo forecast was for an inch of snow in Northern Ohio, we got 8".
They're predicting the same thing this weekend, so I'm off to ensure everyone is ready for a foot.
I can read the radar fairly well and find it just as accurate to look there and make my own prediction.
But Accu-Weather turns the gain on their radar up so high, Virga looks like snowfall.
Try the 'My Radar' app. It seems to be more representative of what is happening on the ground where we're at.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

We got some snow for Christmas, and snow/ice mix, but it's been in the 30s-40s since. They're talking about getting some freezing rain tonight. On the bright side, it gave me some time to work out a few electrical gremlins in the John Deere.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Weather channel is turning up the hype machine and issued a winter storm warning for my area. 4 to 8 inches of snow starting this afternoon, just in time for rush hour. I'm going to be on the road, hoping everyone else stays off the road. 

If anybody see a rear wheel drive black BMW going sideways drifting through the intersection throwing a rooster tail, flash your lights.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

1 to 3 inches maybe coming here .... maybe enough to bring one out in a high gear ...


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

aa335 said:


> Weather channel is turning up the hype machine and issued a winter storm warning for my area. 4 to 8 inches of snow starting this afternoon, just in time for rush hour. I'm going to be on the road, hoping everyone else stays off the road.
> 
> If anybody see a rear wheel drive black BMW going sideways drifting through the intersection throwing a rooster tail, flash your lights.


Before anyone asks where is he.

A copy and paste of his. 

The government knows where I am, the IT admins know where I am, my kids and wife knows where I am.

Who else wants to know?

I'm north of Mexico, south of Canada, west of the Great Lakes by 100 clicks, almost eye level to the Great Lakes north to south, between 500-800 ft ASL, depending on the time of the day, closer to 500 ft at lunch time. There's a Taco Bell at 10 o'clock, and McDonalds at 2 o'clock. The old Macy's is at my six.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

looks like another rain/ice event here. hoping to jinx mother nature i put down a load of ice melt just encase of the ice part . checked the oil on the powermax just encase the Wb is wrong again .


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Looks like 2-6 for us In the Hudson Valley. Guess I will do a gas and oil check on the Power Max...


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

It's on the way. I live along the yellow band. Afternoon athletic activities have been cancelled. Schools will probably be remote learning for all tomorrow morning.

I've gone to school with worse storms than this. There's so much abundance of caution these days. Common sense isn't as common anymore.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Everything missed us. We barely got rained on.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Still snowing ... 2 to 4 inches by tomorrow....... Just enough to run one .... 😊


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Slowing down here. Looks like enough for a high gear run.....,


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

3” on the ground south of Boston. Single stage will get some use in the morning. First snow since 12/18.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Snowed here yesterday!









Hec


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

2 inches here, a mix of snow and sleet . just enough that the township police closed the roads of 25 and 19% grade from the mountain down to the shopping area and made the skiers come in via the state highway,


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Chicagoland here. Weather forecasting 3-6 inches for the weekend. Too early to tell how accurate that prediction is. I'll be more certain Friday night. I'm hoping the weather people under predict and over deliver. I know they don't sell ads following that business model, but it makes us snowblower fanatics more happy.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Winter storm Orlena is here in Chicago. NWS Euro model predicts 5-8 inches Saturday night, another 1-3 inches Sunday. All I can do now is wait.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Sunday to Tuesday, Monday being the worst, my area goes up every report update.
Now at 12" to 24" Ye ha


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Sunday to Tuesday, Monday being the worst, my area goes up every report update.
> Now at 12" to 24" Ye ha


12 to 18 here on the Sussex/Passaic county line up from 8 to 12 earlier . what ever mother nature gives us, i'm ready, i think machine wise yes body don't know , as every bone and joint is hurting telling me bad weather is coming


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

captchas said:


> 12 to 18 here on the Sussex/Passaic county line up from 8 to 12 earlier . what ever mother nature gives us, i'm ready, i think machine wise yes body don't know , as every bone and joint is hurting telling me bad weather is coming


At first they said that you wouldn't get much up there.
Could turn out to be more all around, Ha Ha Ha 
we will get something that is for sure.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

what ever we get we get, , won't be the first time i cleared feet here ,won't be the first time the reporters got it wrong .


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

As of now we're just past the 12 to 18 area in the 8 to 12 area beginning later tomorrow night through early Wed. morning. We could still wind up with 12 to 18 though. It's going to be a nor'easter with predicted wind gusts of up to 50mph, so there will be drifting snow too. Everything is ready to go!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

if we get 18 inches .i have 2 large white dogs" Great Pyrenees" i won't be able to keep track of they tend to blend into the snow to much


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Our neighbor had one. He was a nice dog. Your dogs will have a great time out in the snow. Good luck trying to keep track of them.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks like we may get snow about 1 Riley deep...


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

schneetag said:


> Our neighbor had one. He was a nice dog. Your dogs will have a great time out in the snow. Good luck trying to keep track of them.


funny is they dislike snow , cold, and water ,


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

captchas said:


> funny is they dislike snow , cold, and water ,


That's not a dog, that's a cat.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

local hobbyist weather reporter is thinking we could possibly see 18 to 24 in the upper elevations out of this one now, noaa saying " Total snow accumulations of 15 to 19 inches." making more very possible less likely , weather channel radar is showing it already over south east pa up as far as Allentown pushing north east . 2 day warning as to length of the storm . IMMO we are going to have a few nearby states grind to a total halt as they don't know how to plow to start with or have long forgotten how to,


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is the latest (Sunday AM) forecast for So. New England area.
.









My machines have not seen much action this year, so far. I'm sure they will be excited to see me on Tuesday AM.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

captchas said:


> funny is they dislike snow , cold, and water ,


Really? You would think that they would love snow being from the Pyrenees mountain area..


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Weather Channel is showing our snow total at 15 inches now. It should make for some good sized drifts with all of the wind we'll be getting.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

schneetag said:


> Weather Channel is showing our snow total at 15 inches now. It should make for some good sized drifts with all of the wind we'll be getting.


You keep giving " our " total predictions but we can't see "where" your at. 
Keeps us from guessing. 
It would be nice if you updated your profile with a location. 
Not only you but everyone who signs up here.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

was just outside doing last min. doggie land mine detail about 0930 est, kept getting hit in the face with something cold and white. yes it's starting as reported to with flurries around 1000 est 
schneetag
your right about the wind it's blowing good, air temp is 10f winds blowing NE at 6 to 10 mph from the HOA station a 1/4 mile away . thats going to mean a lot of drifting

the dogs you would think being mountain dogs from France they wouldn't mind, these are spoiled rotten, house pets,


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

OK all you guys, quit bragging about all the snow you are going to get to play with over the next couple days........Just kidding.

Please take some snow photos for the rest of us that have no new white stuff forecast in the near future.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> You keep giving " our " total predictions but we can't see "where" your at.
> Keeps us from guessing.
> It would be nice if you updated your profile with a location.
> Not only you but everyone who signs up here.


long island ed. he's also a moderator for our sister site my tractor


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Nor’easter Orlena coming are way looks like a good one. Gased up, check oil, checked bourbon supply. Good to go.❄❄❄


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

reports *Sussex, Warren and Morris: *These counties will be among the hardest-hit with 15 to 19 inches of accumulation. i'm betting the other half 2 feet with drifts maybe 3 or better as we sit at 1400 feet


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> You keep giving " our " total predictions but we can't see "where" your at.
> Keeps us from guessing.
> It would be nice if you updated your profile with a location.
> Not only you but everyone who signs up here.





captchas said:


> long island ed. he's also a moderator for our sister site my tractor



Yes, me of all people! I should have known better. I had tried entering Long Island, NY, but while there were prompts for Long Islands in other states, there were none for NY. It wouldn't let me enter Long Island, N.Y. or L.I., N.Y. either. I just settled on NY, USA so at least people will know what state I'm in. While we're at it, "schneetag" means "snow day" in German.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

captchas said:


> schneetag
> your right about the wind it's blowing good, air temp is 10f winds blowing NE at 6 to 10 mph from the HOA station a 1/4 mile away . thats going to mean a lot of drifting
> 
> the dogs you would think being mountain dogs from France they wouldn't mind, these are spoiled rotten, house pets,


lol, I'm sure they appreciate being spoiled by you. Wind is still calm here but it will be anything but calm tomorrow through Tuesday. Steady 35 mph winds with gusts of 40-55 with heavy snow. Typical winter nor'easter. I pulled the generator out, and started it up today. I figured it would be a lot easier to set it up now than in the middle of this thing if we should need it. It's a 1976 Onan CCK 5,000 watt. It still purrs along at 1,800 rpm. It has it's own doghouse cover, and weighs about 400 lbs.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

It looks like this site will be a hoppin' with activity over the next few days with another big snow storm going through.

Get ready for the broken shear bolts, no starts, surging engines, drive issues, snow blower purchase recommendations etc etc. Although many issues may have been sorted out in the big storm a month or so ago, unless they were too busy, waiting for warmer weather or thought it would fix itself. 

Hope to see lot's of snow and snow blower photos. I am always learning from and entertained by the helpful folks on this site offering opinions and advice.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Ziggy65 said:


> It looks like this site will be a hoppin' with activity over the next few days with another big snow storm going through.
> 
> Get ready for the broken shear bolts, no starts, surging engines, drive issues, snow blower purchase recommendations etc etc. Although many issues may have been sorted out in the big storm a month or so ago, unless they were too busy, waiting for warmer weather or thought it would fix itself.
> 
> Hope to see lot's of snow and snow blower photos. I am always learning from and entertained by the helpful folks on this site offering opinions and advice.


Ah! Here's one for 'surging engine' on the HS622. The PO said he had changed the carb, so I'm not all that surprised at the surging.
And this Honda don't throw snow nowhere near 30-40 feet. I have a new blower housing for it, so I'll reserve judgement until I install that.
It got snow out of the way and cut very close to the pavement, but it would only throw into the middle of the street.
It got the job done, cleared in 2nd gear most of the way.
My welder-buddy has disappeared with the augur assembly to my Ariens, so I'm to the point of looking to fabricate a plate that will allow me to hitch a plow I have to the Ariens tractor unit as a back-up.
Here in northern Ohio, right on Lake Erie between Toledo and Cleveland, we got 2-3" of snow at this writing. Looks like more might be coming, but it quit early this morning and nothing since.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

broken shear bolt posts are already rolling in, oh only 1/2 my auger is turning for a first post

reports have again gone up in numbers i'm now in a 24 to 30 inch shade , what ever it becomes i know every one of us will just deal with it as best as we can , as safely as we can. while getting a long over due winter work out to our bodies and giving a work out to our machines


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> It looks like this site will be a hoppin' with activity over the next few days with another big snow storm going through.
> 
> Lucky guys. I'm in that damnable light blue area of that NE map posted above. Probably slush pumping more than snow blowing.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Got 7-8" last night. Took out the Toro 826 OHAE for the first time, it worked great
love the quick stick and auto turn steering fantastic. First speed adjusted to perfection 
throws far, very impressed.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

the am flurry we were getting is now a steady snow fall
good luck with the machine zavie


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Just dealt with 8"-9" of wet snow southwest of Chicago. The Power Clear struggled throwing snow only about 15' but kept on going after taking 1/2 bucket bites.
Day 2 after my first Covid shot and just a mild pain at the injection site. Our daughter, a nurse, had chills and body aches after her shot. Everyone reacts differently.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

captchas said:


> broken shear bolt posts are already rolling in, oh only 1/2 my auger is turning for a first post
> 
> reports have again gone up in numbers i'm now in a 24 to 30 inch shade , what ever it becomes i know every one of us will just deal with it as best as we can , as safely as we can. while getting a long over due winter work out to our bodies and giving a work out to our machines


Just be sure to pace yourselves, and your machines, everybody!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Please take some snow photos for the rest of us that have no new white stuff forecast in the near future.


Got about 7 inches of snow overnight in western Chicago area. Some places were up to a foot due to wind drifts. Very wet snow. The bottom layer is compacted slush, the upper layer is heavy saturated snow. Good stuff to make snowman and snow balls.

I started out with the Toro single stage. It could blow this stuff up to a foot just fine. Even after clearing the snow, the pavement was too slippery. I had to push the single stage into the snow as the paddles could not self propel. There was just too much heavy snow in front and there was little traction on the driveway surface.

Decided I wasn't going to fight this so I took out the Honda 2 stage machine instead. This dense snow makes the skid shoes float too easily so I was leaving about an inch of snow on the pavement. No problem, it was better than pushing the Toro single stage.










This is after it's all done. I was outside about 3 hours and helped about 4 neighbors. Went around almost 3/4 of the block doing sidewalk. I had two other neighbors with 2 stage machine helping out so that was good.











Used the Toro single stage to clean up layer that was still on the pavement. Hand shoveled the steps and the front door stoop.




















What's not shown is I also cleared all the snow around the curb as well so that when the plow come around, there is no snow for it to put back in front of my driveway. The little bit OCD, but I noticed my other neighbors were following my lead as well. So on the street, there was a 3 foot straight wall of snow along the curb.

Also cleared out the storm drain as well. All good. I'm now exhausted and hungry. Coby7's mid afternoon snack looks really good about now. I only had coffee for breakfast.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> Looks like we may get snow about 1 Riley deep...





aa335 said:


> That's not a dog, that's a cat.


A cat with benefits...

__
http://instagr.am/p/4zYPWZvSfN/


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> A cat with benefits...
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/4zYPWZvSfN/


Very nice dog. My kids keep bugging me about getting a dog. I say to them I'm quite busy taking care of them, why do I need a pet?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

schneetag said:


> Yes, me of all people! I should have known better. I had tried entering Long Island, NY, but while there were prompts for Long Islands in other states, there were none for NY. It wouldn't let me enter Long Island, N.Y. or L.I., N.Y. either. I just settled on NY, USA so at least people will know what state I'm in. While we're at it, "schneetag" means "snow day" in German.


Welcome to the site.......a belated welcome that is. 

Well now, I don't know if just NY is good enough, the length of the NY thruway is about 496 miles.
NY is a huge state, now you be asked where are you in NY. 
It won't take LINY? Then you might be asked what is LI by some?

I have been all over NY, I use to deliver chemicals out all over on Long Island and the whole state. 
Many moons ago a girlfriend and me used to take the ferry to Fire Island and camp for the weekend. Good memories on the Island.

I like Long Island, but getting there and back is the hard part, unless I take my boat. Lol


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It has started, calling for who knows what? 6" to 24"+.
Great weather forecasting once again. 

I have my vehicles all strategically parked with the Frost guards on the windshields. (they work great)
Fired up and topped off the gas on my 2 blowers and charged my power shovels battery.
Picked up sticks, pine cones and welcome mats.
I am ready.......bring it on. The more the better. 

Not much yet.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome to the site.......a belated welcome that is.
> 
> Well now, I don't know if just NY is good enough, the length of the NY thruway is about 496 miles.
> NY is a huge state, now you be asked where are you in NY.
> ...


Thanks, Ed. I grew up, and still live on the north shore. I'm about 2/3rds of the way out. I've only been over to Fire Island for a week a couple of times. We, with our daughter rented a small house along with my cousin, and his wife, and daughter, and our friend (who my cousin, and I grew up with), and his wife. It was nice but kind of crowded.

I know exactly what you mean about having to get from "the Island" to anywhere west of NYC. I have no desire drive into, or through there. If we have to head west we take the ferry across the LI sound to CT., then up, and across to the Tappen Zee bridge, then back across, and down to Rt 80. 

"Just NY" definitely doesn't work which is probably why I wound up leaving my location blank. There is nothing for Long Island, NY there. I kept getting notifications that my entries weren't valid.
BUT, I just did something else. Check my sig.  At least it's better than nothing.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

NorEaster Orlena Dumped 2’ here, I did my driveway and Neighbors driveway Toro did well. Good machine didn’t let me down.....👍


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Here we go again,❄ 4”-8” now for super bowl sunday. Enjoy the game....🏈


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Weatherman is sayin 40+cm , 100kmph wind for tomorrow night into monday! A real nor easter.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, sucks to be you. Stay safe.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

reports if near correct are saying another 3 to 6 for my area for sunday ,in the 10 day long range repeat for the 9th,11th,12th. and 16th , welcome back winter after how long a absence ??


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

We're officially in the 5-8 inch zone, but we're not far below Cape Cod, and not _that_ far away as the crow flies. The Cape is in the 8-12 inch zone, so it will be interesting to see how much snow we actually get.

Welcome back winter for sure!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

4 - 8 here in central CT expected .....

Balmy 40* today, think I'l do some tinkering in my shop garage.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

A little bit of snow coming later this afternoon.  Probably not going to bother shoveling or taking out the snowblower. Nobody is walking outside. A little bit of hard crunchy snow on top of ice in this really cold temperature has more traction than bare ice. Staying put inside, binge watch something. There's always SBF. If I get bored, probably start stirring up trouble, or being extremely helpful. One or the other, we'll see how my mood goes. There's a thread about reviving old threads and whether we should lock it out. Someone is frustrated. There's always a thread about oil and gas treatment. Lots of topic to get in trouble.

On the positive side, even though it is only 3F outside, the wind is a mild 9 mph, no gusts. Wind child factor should be minimal.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Looks like another foot of ❄snow ❄starting tomorrow. Going to check the oil and gas up the Power Max.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Pete826 said:


> Looks like another foot of ❄snow ❄starting tomorrow. Going to check the oil and gas up the Power Max.


Good for the East coast ski resorts for sure.
I wonder if you have to ski with a mask?


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Not sure Big Ed my ski days are over I think. Looks like 4-8 now after they got done with all the Hype....


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

We got a lame storm around here right now.

Not accumulating on pavement yet.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

We should change the name of this post to is ever going to stop snowing...,


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Pete826 said:


> We should change the name of this post to is ever going to stop snowing...,


Nope, everytime I clear my drive and walk and cars it snows again.


----------

